# Been waiting 8 weeks for FLR-M Renewal



## bullajabbar (Dec 2, 2008)

Is there anyone else from the US renewing their FLR-M visa for the UK and having it take an extremely long time for the visa to arrive?

The first time I got a FLR-M it took 2 weeks...this time I have been waiting for 8 weeks. I had the biometrics done 2 weeks after they received my application. I am getting really worried.

Do they look down on a 2nd FLR-M? I couldn't afford the ILR visa or I would have done that.

Of course when I called the Home Office they said they couldn't help me until 14 (or so...I cant quite recall) weeks had gone by.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Not to worry you but to suggest that you are patient, the first visa I ever applied while here took one year to arrive.

The Home Office had to issue a letter saying they have received my application (leaving it to the Employer to decide if I would work or not based on that letter and all kind of other documents, a real shambles).


----------



## bullajabbar (Dec 2, 2008)

Just wanted to update and let people know that it is almost guaranteed to take at least 14 weeks to get your visa because of the biometrics, so best to start as early as you can.


----------



## tracya (May 2, 2009)

i applied for ILR (no biometrics) last sept and it took 12 weeks i think...same as you no updates or any news. the mysterious thing is that when i got it back on dec 2 it was stamped oct 26 and the letter was dated oct 26!!! so where was it for 6 weeks???

i know it's their country at all but i feel like i am paying dearly for a service (£720), it's by no means free and my passport is my only form of identification...so would it kill them to give me an update???


----------



## bullajabbar (Dec 2, 2008)

tracya said:


> i applied for ILR (no biometrics) last sept and it took 12 weeks i think...same as you no updates or any news. the mysterious thing is that when i got it back on dec 2 it was stamped oct 26 and the letter was dated oct 26!!! so where was it for 6 weeks???
> 
> i know it's their country at all but i feel like i am paying dearly for a service (£720), it's by no means free and my passport is my only form of identification...so would it kill them to give me an update???


I felt really stranded without my passport, especially since I had planned a trip home that I had to cancel. Luckily I had my State driver's license if anything came up.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Shame really, but as they have all the cards, and you can't get it from anywhere else, you'll just have to resign to your fate etc.
What you can do, after you get your visa etc, is to ask your British spouse/partner to contact their MP, who can raise the matter as a point of general interest to the Home Office, as they will be guaranteed a reply (though they will not comment on individual cases). The line of your argument to be put forward should be why it's taking so long to gain settlement visas, despite paying far in excess of the economic cost of providing the service? (£585 vs £379 according to http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/news/charges200910wms.pdf?view=Binary)


----------



## tracya (May 2, 2009)

just wanted to clarify that not all of us have a british spouse (or need one) i am here on a work permit and i did contact my MP, who was sympathetic but unable to do much until the 14 weeks had past and he did offer to send a letter at that time. 

i did read that the program is supposed to self funded, meaning that all the costs are paid for by the fees charged. i just don't know how they can justify that though because when you apply in person it usually only takes an hour or so and another few hours to actually place the visa in your passport, how that converts into 12 weeks is beyond me.

and as a work permit holder all i really needed beside the Life in the UK test was a letter from my employer saying that my job would continue...we are not talking proving the legitimacy of my marriage etc.

anyway, i'm sorted now and it is a great feeling!! hope you get good news soon bullajabbar!!!


----------

